# I'm hiding behind SCIENCE...



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey all. So, maybe this one can be more of a secret fun thread? I think the human body has to do with science, and I think the human body is attractive.

So, this is for posting pictures of the body. Because SCIENCE.

@Alienwidow , @ebgood , @botanist95, @Flaming Pie , @lahadaextranjera , @Unclebaldrick

I wonder if we can keep the fun ruiner(s) out of this one?

Even if we can't, it'll be fun in the meantime...



(this is from work last spring, just a good "smoke in the face" pic)

EDIT:

I have been waiting for over an hour for someone to say:

"I prefer your "cum in the face" pic.

You've changed...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey all. So, maybe this one can be more of a secret fun thread? I think the human body has to do with science, and I think the human body is attractive.
> 
> So, this is for posting pictures of the body. Because SCIENCE.
> 
> ...


That is so hot!!!


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey all. So, maybe this one can be more of a secret fun thread? I think the human body has to do with science, and I think the human body is attractive.
> 
> So, this is for posting pictures of the body. Because SCIENCE.
> 
> ...


I'd hit it.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Hazydat620 said:


> I'd hit it.


YOU would, narcissist...

   

See what I did there? 

(wink)



botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3399261


PERV! hahaha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> YOU would, narcissist...
> 
> View attachment 3399267 View attachment 3399269 View attachment 3399270 View attachment 3399271
> 
> ...


Who me? Nah ok just a lil!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

If admireing yours and others sexy bodies for science is what i must do then ill get to work on a proposal that will keep this shit show running for days to come.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Well the first one lasted AGES. 

The second one, not so much.

That was kind of my fault. I thought that if I report buttoned things, that the account would get banned. 

Instead, thread closed. Kind of a kick in the box actually. 

Meh, no matter....

What are Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuz?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey.....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Because SCIENCE.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Because SCIENCE.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 19, 2015)

Ahhh science


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3399400
> Ahhh science


Hey buddy! Thanks for stopping by!

How's it going? Rainy as shit up in the North of Ontario. Hope you're having better luck where you are...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Haha, ffs Yess. The science sub!! Is nothing sacred to you?

Tell the truth. This thread has nothing to do with learning, does it? It's about you and your wicked urges. Filthy, dirty, uncontrollable urges yess.

I'm disgusted that you would attempt to sully the name of science just to satisfy your insatiable craving for cock.... but I suppose, as you've already started, you may aswell carry on now.

I'll just stand here and observe, for science obv.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow look at the equations on her lol ^^^^^^**


Yessica... said:


> Hey buddy! Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> How's it going? Rainy as shit up in the North of Ontario. Hope you're having better luck where you are...


Meh its goin ok 
Not about to ruin the science thread complaining lol
Doesnt matter if its raining or not here i cant go outside anywayz


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, ffs Yess. The science sub!! Is nothing sacred to you?
> 
> Tell the truth. This thread has nothing to do with learning, does it? It's about you and your wicked urges. Filthy, dirty, uncontrollable urges yess.
> 
> ...


For SCIENCE. hahaha



torontoke said:


> Wow look at the equations on her lol ^^^^^^**
> 
> 
> Meh its goin ok
> ...


I PM'd ya - I don't mind complaining.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


>


Are you going to be able to play nice with the other children Mainy? If you are - you can stay.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Are you going to be able to play nice with the other children Mainy? If you are - you can stay.


 I'll pass by every now and then inbetween the adult threads 


before it gets locked lol




play nicely children


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> I'll pass by every now and then inbetween the adult threads
> 
> 
> before it gets locked lol
> ...


I'm trusting you...this is a TEST.

....just like the way a SCIENTIST needs to test their Hypothesis in order to prove a theory. 

Because SCIENCE.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

This is kinda like me:

 

Just have to add Tits and ass and we would be TWINS.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm trusting you...this is a TEST.
> 
> ....just like the way a SCIENTIST needs to test their Hypothesis in order to prove a theory.
> 
> ...


 when you've come to your scientific conclusion about me give me a call 


bless


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> when you've come to your scientific conclusion about me give me a call
> 
> 
> bless


As long as you behave, then I think you're fine.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

So who here has some SCHEMATICS they can lend me? 

I have been looking for some new ones...

  






Because SCIENCE.



botanist95 said:


> pretty sure this is sum form of science!!


Those are some awesome schematics! 

How did you know what I was talking about?

(wink)


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

2 great minds think alike!! Except on Tuesdays!!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> pretty sure this is sum form of science!!


Plastic fantastic?


----------



## mainliner (Apr 19, 2015)

i don't yessy, what has happened to your head ??

jk


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> i don't yessy, what has happened to your head ??
> 
> jk


bahahahahahahahahaha

you're soooooooo good at that!!!

For serious! 

That's some SCIENCE shit right thurrrrrrr.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok @mainliner , this is a dick move on my part - but I will loooooooooove you for it...

You know that creepy fuck that keeps posting topless selfies all over the place? Simba? Something...

Anywho - can you do something fun with his pictures? They are evvvvvvvverywhere...

Much obliged mate! 

Muah!


----------



## mainliner (Apr 19, 2015)

i don't know who u mean ??? Get some pics for me ( of him not u )


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 19, 2015)

I think I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I posted in the wrong thread.


hahahah - is that YOU?

Excellent camera angle indeed!!!

I'm not positive what I'm looking at - but I'm positive I like it...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahah - is that YOU?
> 
> Excellent camera angle indeed!!!
> 
> I'm not positive what I'm looking at - but I'm positive I like it...


Currently googling sexy hairy chest. Some of these men is hawt!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey all. So, maybe this one can be more of a secret fun thread? I think the human body has to do with science, and I think the human body is attractive.
> 
> So, this is for posting pictures of the body. Because SCIENCE.
> 
> ...


Now thats sexy


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Now thats sexy


Good gawd, arent all ladies sexy! You wanna go to an addicted to sex meeting with me? Fuck i cant shake the humpty shakes!!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I posted in the wrong thread.


Mmmmmm


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Giggidy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

Hahahah! I found you!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

How long before they find us? How many pages of filth can we get away with before they catch on?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Giggidy


Did u? Tryin to get a visual here


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How long before they find us? How many pages of filth can we get away with before they catch on?


I dunno but i welcome u to add to the filth lahada aka Cutiebooty


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

So whats need to get this shit poppin???


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Since when have tits been technology?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Since when have tits been technology?


SCIENCE 

this is the "slash" science part


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

Do you like my green nail varnish? Well do you?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> SCIENCE
> 
> this is the "slash" science part
> 
> View attachment 3399548


Seems plausible. Glad we cleared that up.

Just to be sure - tits are technology, because.....Fabio?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Do you like my green nail varnish? Well do you?


Underboob!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2015)

I fucking love science!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Seems plausible. Glad we cleared that up.
> 
> Just to be sure - tits are technology, because.....Fabio?


Silly! You are so SILLY!!!

Because S-C-I-E-N-C-E

SCIENCE


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Do you like my green nail varnish? Well do you?


I LOVE YOUR SCHEMATICS!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Do you like my green nail varnish? Well do you?


Just strolling past and i see this! Gawd, you girls are going to give this ole man a heart attack! You ever killed a man with those green nails?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Just strolling past and i see this! Gawd, you girls are going to give this ole man a heart attack! You ever killed a man with those green nails?


No, I kill them with my pussy! My green nails have only ever killed plants!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Damn, I can't play new picture now!!
> 
> Ooooh, ok I got one...


Peachy bum!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Damn, I can't play new picture now!!
> 
> Ooooh, ok I got one...


You know, that's even doing something for me. Must be bum dazzled, I'm sure it will wear off.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, I kill them with my pussy! My green nails have only ever killed plants!


Plus rep! Nominated for post of the day @Gary Goodson. Lahada, so you own a tiger!?!?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> You know, that's even doing something for me. Must be bum dazzled, I'm sure it will wear off.


I have my dad's bum, maybe that's it?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Plus rep! Nominated for post of the day @Gary Goodson. Lahada, so you own a tiger!?!?


Actually, I call it my cougar!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Damn, I can't play new picture now!!
> 
> Ooooh, ok I got one...


8========> i was just looking for where i parked my car....sweet cheeks.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Actually, I call it my cougar!


Ive wrestled with those and lived to tell


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright, who's the first dude to draw a face on their junk?

so far:

Women: 3

Men: 0


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I have my dad's bum, maybe that's it?


Your dads bum!! Does it fart at the dinner table And blame the dog?

Strange but cool inheritance.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Alright, who's the first dude to draw a face on their junk?
> 
> so far:
> 
> ...


What? This is a strange request even from you yess.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> What? This is a strange request even from you yess.


hahahah, have we met?

EDIT:

Sorry you weren't in the other thread.

I'm not a big gal for dick pics. To each their own, but I don't care for them too much.

But I have ALWAYS wanted a collection of penis dressed up.

Like a fireman, or a knight, or a super hero.

Or just a face drawn on the tip/ testicle. 

Is that strange? hahah Meh - seems normal to me. If I have a dink, I'd be doing it for sure.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Do you like my green nail varnish? Well do you?


LAHADABOOBS!!!

rui- making dreams come true


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Alright, who's the first dude to draw a face on their junk?
> 
> so far:
> 
> ...





Yessica... said:


> Alright, who's the first dude to draw a face on their junk?
> 
> so far:
> 
> ...


youve seen me full shirt off with nipples out, granted the photo wasnt great but this isnt fair! We dont have much to leave to the imagination once monty comes outta the cage. Yet im still sitting here looking at my dick hanging out of my jeans thinking about photos


Yessica... said:


> Like Deeeeeese...


When is hulk hogan going to be ready?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

So you like dick but only tiny, flacid ones dressed as Vikings? Of course yessi that seems perfectly reasonable.lol

as much as I would love to, I'm afraid I can't help. You see my dicks just signed a development deal with universal. Might not come to anything but I don't think they want him doing amateur work. You know how these things are. Agents, 3rd parties, blah, blah Hollywood.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok, are we under the cloak of invisibility or something? Why aren't people bothering us in here? This is soooooo great!!! 





dr.gonzo1 said:


> So you like dick but only tiny, flacid ones dressed as Vikings? Of course yessi that seems perfectly reasonable.lol
> 
> as much as I would love to, I'm afraid I can't help. You see my dicks just signed a development deal with universal. Might not come to anything but I don't think they want him doing amateur work. You know how these things are. Agents, 3rd parties, blah, blah Hollywood.


Totes. That's why I don't bring my box-o-cow-tongues out to play. It's huuuuge in Japan.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's huuuuge in Japan.


Good market. 

Did you know that all fetishes can be traced back to one segment of Japan known locally as "deviants way" they say that every street has its own dominatrix and people go for jelly wrestle matches during their lunch hours.





Disclaimer - this may all be made up


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Good market.
> 
> Did you know that all fetishes can be traced back to one segment of Japan known locally as "deviants way" they say that every street has its own dominatrix and people go for jelly wrestle matches during their lunch hours.
> 
> ...


Do you know where "Bukake" comes from? The word I mean? If you do - then we are both awesome! It's my favourite factoid, and I came about it randomly.

EDIT:

I don't know why I asked a question, Like you were going to answer, and then I would wait. I hate waiting. 

Bukake in Japanese means "to put on top of". So you can go to a restaurant in Japan and order a popular dish called "Bukake rice" which means: rice with a bunch of shit on top of it. 

(veggies and meat - not poop, ya weirdo's)


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2015)

What is Bukake?  please enlighten.


ebgood said:


> LAHADABOOBS!!!
> 
> rui- making dreams come true


ebgood, I must concur! between primo laha boobs and quality yessi ass, this day really had its bonuses.. life has its sweet spots when you least expect it. big science fan here.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> What is Bukake?  please enlighten.
> 
> ebgood, I must concur! between primo laha boobs and quality yessi ass, this day really had its bonuses.. life has its sweet spots when you least expect it. big science fan here.







science is excellent. i feel bad tho i dnt have much to contribute. gotta show these lovelies some appreciation


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> im into shameless
> View attachment 3399602 View attachment 3399603 View attachment 3399604 View attachment 3399605 View attachment 3399606 View attachment 3399607


Just took a tiny rip of OG ghost, came back and read your post. Thought it said shemales lmfao but it said shameless. Og ghost is some dyslexic shit haha. Too bad it was tipped to me and im out. Just thought id share, im not really sure if this is funny or just too stoned lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Just took a tiny rip of OG ghost, came back and read your post. Thought it said shemales lmfao but it said shameless. Og ghost is some dyslexic shit haha. Too bad it was tipped to me and im out. Just thought id share, im not really sure if this is funny or just too stoned lol


You're great, that's GREAT!!

hahahaha


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Damn, I can't play new picture now!!
> 
> Ooooh, ok I got one...


wut wut!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're great, that's GREAT!!
> 
> hahahaha


are you being sarcastic?*edit < nvmd, my phone had a long 10 line pause after you said "thats great". Seriously though lol i didnt even notice till i seen the pics. Shit i even went as far as telling myself they all have a vagina!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Do you know where "Bukake" comes from? The word I mean? If you do - then we are both awesome! It's my favourite factoid, and I came about it randomly.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Aww, you didn't give me time. I was going to say "on top of" aswell. Right after my other answer, which was going to be "in yo face bitch" now I wasn't 100% sure if that was the literal translation or just the words you say in your head as you carry out the act but it's an approximation


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2015)

Pies post is happening. billy likes


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> are you being sarcastic?*edit < nvmd, my phone had a long 10 line pause after you said "thats great". Seriously though lol i didnt even notice till i seen the pics. Shit i even went as far as telling myself they all have a vagina!


No- I am serious. 

That's how I talk. I'm Canadian. We are a kind people. 

I just really like what you said.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Pies post is happening. billy likes


right?? 


bruh....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> right??
> 
> 
> bruh....


What's happening? OMG?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> 3-1
> View attachment 3399640
> Im smiling at the socks in this one. Trades accepted for full image  ....dicks gonna be black for a week


hahahahahahahahaha

WOULD BANG!

you're great!!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> WOULD BANG!
> 
> you're great!!!!


Thats my elbow you perv! Silly!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Thats my elbow you perv! Silly!


Still...the logic is sound...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> 3-1
> View attachment 3399640
> Im smiling at the socks in this one. Trades accepted for full image  ....dicks gonna be black for a week ...for science!


Needs more nitrogen!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Still...the logic is sound...


Quit staring at my elbow ya pervis! Jk, are you not entertained?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Needs more nitrogen!!


Its late in flower, its supposed to turn yellow like that.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Quit staring at my elbow ya pervis! Jk, are you not entertained?


I can't quite hear you....WAT???


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Needs more nitrogen!!


3-2?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Im having a drink yall. Cheers im pickled.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> 3-2?


Dont forget to supercrop!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Im having a drink yall. Cheers im pickled.


ELBOW?

You stupid cunt! 

3-0 remains.

GROW A PAIR!

hahah

I'm going to repeater - because that's all I have on the puter...


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Dont forget to supercrop!


Cant you tell its already low stress trained? Needs more nitrogen! Love it! Nomminated for post of the day @Gary Goodson. For the needs more nitrogen post!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> ELBOW?
> 
> You stupid cunt!
> 
> ...


I dont want it deleted. I told you id trade you pm


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I dont want it deleted. I told you id trade you pm


Tis true young Plainswalker...

But...what if none of the prudey mods are watching?

GAK - that picture just reminds me how Golem-like my hands are....


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Tis true young Plainswalker...
> 
> But...what if none of the prudey mods are watching?


Im more worried about snake finding the snake than mods. I have a pristine rep to uphold


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ok @mainliner , this is a dick move on my part - but I will loooooooooove you for it...
> 
> You know that creepy fuck that keeps posting topless selfies all over the place? Simba? Something...
> 
> ...


I've heard some bad ideas in my time. This is one of them.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Im more worried about snake finding the snake than mods. I have a pristine rep to uphold


I have no idea what you're saying right now...hahah


Unclebaldrick said:


> I've heard some bad ideas in my time. This is one of them.


Don't judge me!!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh and yessi, your so sexy. Riu has beautiful girls. I love this place.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Oh and yessi, your so sexy. Riu has beautiful girls. I love this place.


Wait for more from @Flaming Pie and @lahadaextranjera ...it's way more fun in SCIENCE!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Wait for more from @Flaming Pie and @lahadaextranjera ...it's way more fun in SCIENCE!


If it was only a perfect world we would all be doing science! Together


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Oooooh - this one might be new to here...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

@Unclebaldrick - you think its a poor decision to sick Mainy on Simba?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @Unclebaldrick - you think its a poor decision to sick Mainy on Simba?


I think it is a bad idea to encourage him in any way.

It is pretty likely that it is him anyway.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think it is a bad idea to encourage him in any way.
> 
> It is pretty likely that it is him anyway.


Nah.

I doubt that. I haven't encountered a Simba yet. 

Granted, I haven't been here that long. But he's a special breed. 

Unless he's just faking it - obvi.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2015)

yessica your man looks about eight feet tall and with wings. does he always carry that staff?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright just me and a bunch of dudes eh? Alright - give me some nip at least. 

Left or Right. Whichever one is sluttier....

And GO!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Do you like my green nail varnish? Well do you?


pretty pretty


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> yessica your man looks about eight feet tall and with wings. does he always carry that staff?


Oh, buddy of mine. Built the costume over YEARS. Used painters or drywallers stilts. The pants were made out of moose hide (he's a hunter). 

He also used real bones and skulls in his costume. 

Cool shit.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, buddy of mine. Built the costume over YEARS. Used painters or drywallers stilts. The pants were made out of moose hide (he's a hunter).
> 
> He also used real bones and skulls in his costume.
> 
> Cool shit.


My favorite canadian expression......i got 12 inches of drippin grissel with a head like a moose heart. Having extracted many moose hearts i know this doesnt pertain to me.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> My favorite canadian expression......i got 12 inches of drippin grissel with a head like a moose heart. Having extracted many moose hearts i know this doesnt pertain to me.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


>


Corb lund band and gibsons whiskey. Everyone else can die....or post skin.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Corb lund band and gibsons whiskey. Everyone else can die....or post skin.


thought i died and did?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Corb lund band and gibsons whiskey. Everyone else can die....or post skin.


Saw Corb Lund play once. Meh. 

This is more my jam:


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> um to much npk?


Ot doesnt need any added silica


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Saw Corb Lund play once. Meh.
> 
> This is more my jam:


Love he knife, ive come face to face with emilly haines from metric three times and touched her lots. I think she has a crush on me  how do you feel about the national, block party and interpol?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Love he knife, ive come face to face with emilly haines from metric three times and touched her lots. I think she has a crush on me  how do you feel about the national, block party and interpol?


Block party - yes sum

I don't know the rest.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Block party - yes sum
> 
> I don't know the rest.


If the knifes your jam and the indie scene is how you roll i have a band for you. Just go buy it and trust me. Theyre called -She wants revenge. And the best album is with the girl in white with a knife behind her back. Gaurenteed or your money back.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awesome got it!
> 
> 
> Wat? is that VAG?
> ...


haha wish i knew how to do that shit!!! ha ah Dead wood!!

And yeah wifey vag


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Theres times on riu where i cant breath im loling so hard......and this is one. "It looks so angry" from the movie ~ Waiting.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> supercropped and trained


1 up for the mens team


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> haha wish i knew how to do that shit!!! ha ah Dead wood!!


And I wish I knew how to post it properly. On my phone it's a video. haha

Snapping and snarling like a zombie - BTW.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> And I wish I knew how to post it properly. On my phone it's a video. haha
> 
> Snapping and snarling like a zombie - BTW.


me too that would b hilarious!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

no more love 2nite guess i napped to long all the good science came and posted and ran with it


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> no more love 2nite guess i napped to long all the good science came and posted and ran with it


No peni with faces drawn on it? Awwww! @Yessica... isnt going to be happy without a big smile


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Im about to stun this thread with my baby arm ...ha ha


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> No peni with faces drawn on it? Awwww! @Yessica... isnt going to be happy without a big smile


NAw, still happy as a clam - it's fun in here.

All the DBgs seem to be fucked off to different places. Fuck tote n talk - it's too Peopley in there...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> NAw, still happy as a clam - it's fun in here.
> 
> All the DBgs seem to be fucked off to different places. Fuck tote n talk - it's too Peopley in there...


I know its all cool till you try and talk anything serious then the troll police come and pull a gang rape on hmmm hmmm a select few people!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> NAw, still happy as a clam - it's fun in here.
> 
> All the DBgs seem to be fucked off to different places. Fuck tote n talk - it's too Peopley in there...


Shudup! Im trying not to be the only smiling weeni in the room


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Told you I could make it better:


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

ha ha hella funny!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

@Diabolical666 , @Singlemalt 

Sup?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @Diabolical666 , @Singlemalt
> 
> Sup?


ikr!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

@leftyguitar - you too!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> DView attachment 3399685 on't have the Photoshop qualifications as @Yessica...


Still looks like gay porn though...


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh. My. Gawd......


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> DView attachment 3399685 on't have the Photoshop qualifications as @Yessica...


Still no smily face....on your weenis. Like drawn on there cheater. Lololol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2015)

now it's way too chatroulette-y in here. ewwwww.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> now it's way too chatroulette-y in here. ewwwww.


Hows politics!?


----------



## leftyguitar (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @leftyguitar - you too!!!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3399693


bahahahahahahah!!!



leftyguitar said:


> View attachment 3399691


Can I see some ID?


----------



## leftyguitar (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahah!!!
> 
> 
> Can I see some ID?


I'm legal


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Still looks like gay porn though...


hmm well.............. That hurts, guess thats that then. U figured me out gay all day guess my wife made a bad decision to marry a gay porn star!! Nah jp thanks for the compliment yess!!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2015)

dang free for all up in heah


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> hmm well.............. That hurts, guess thats that then. U figured me out gay all day guess my wife made a bad decision to marry a gay porn star!! Nah jp thanks for the compliment yess!!


I'm not saying you ARE gay...just saying the picture LOOKS gay. You see the difference. hahah

Sorry - I'm not one to talk. I like my dicks dressed up or drawn on!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> hmm well.............. That hurts, guess thats that then. U figured me out gay all day guess my wife made a bad decision to marry a gay porn star!! Nah jp thanks for the compliment yess!!


I dont think your taking it the right way. She ment crop your weenis down to keep the face out mr full monster hello.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I dont think your taking it the right way. She ment crop your weenis down to keep the face out mr full monster hello.


im trying just not 2 good at instruction !!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My fav's STILL!
> 
> View attachment 3399702


No way! Fakies. They feel wierd. And they bounce all wrinkley. Give me some plush not too big au naturale tits and ill die happy.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> No way! Fakies. They feel wierd. And they bounce all wrinkley. Give me some plush not too big au naturale tits and ill die happy.


Never touched a fakie much. I may (may) have had some batted against my face at a dancing establishment...but I can't be sure of the origin of said breasts...


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3399698


Golden.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Just one of my favs
> View attachment 3399707


Hawt


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hawt
> 
> View attachment 3399710


Hawt


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Hawt


Hawt


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hawt
> 
> View attachment 3399710


Hawt


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Sooo...it's a full on bukake inter web party in here...

hahah

Um....do you like stuff?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Sooo...it's a full on bukake inter web party in here...
> 
> hahah
> 
> Um....do you like stuff?


Define stuff?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2015)

lucky for y'all, I'm a 'never nude'.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> lucky for y'all, I'm a 'never nude'.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3399652


Pretty lil bitties cute very cute!! Blurry i meant !!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

On a scale of 1 to 'Merica - it's fucking awesome in here! 

 

Well done everyone!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> View attachment 3399691


Morning sunshine...





botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3399865


HAPPY DAY! haha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

Just went from snarling zombie cock - to THIS. Wonder what the youtube robot is thinking at times...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Just went from snarling zombie cock - to THIS. Wonder what the youtube robot is thinking at times...


hmmm??


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Just went from snarling zombie cock - to THIS. Wonder what the youtube robot is thinking at times...


wen i repied to that post top 10 hilarious pops up?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> hmmm??


Soooo, big plans for the day?

I never really celebrate "420" or anything.

I think tbay has a parade? Or a bunch of people meet in a park? Or by the frisbee golf course?

Fuck'd if I know...hahah

I have to go to the gym today. But my legs are kiiiiiiiiiiiiiilling me.

From SEX! hahaha

I don't know if ya'll knew this about me, but I had taken a bit of time off the sex. Maybe all the nudes told you guys that long ago....hahaha

EDIT: @WHATFG , been hiding in heeeeeeere....

EDITER: @Letstrip , I saw you liking some stuff in the tits thread. Hanging in here now...

EDITIST: @curious2garden you are still the winner of the tidders contest!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dont see how your bf can resist ur smokin!!! And wondered wat happened 2 ya last night.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Dont see how your bf can resist ur smokin!!! And wondered wat happened 2 ya last night.


Oh it's not a "resist"

He was just waiting for me to be ready. Depression fucks with the libido. 

Last night, all the stars were aligned...

BOOM!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh it's not a "resist"
> 
> He was just waiting for me to be ready. Depression fucks with the libido.
> 
> ...


i feel ya there and congrats on the fireworks!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3399883


hahahahah - you're such a perv! 



@lahadaextranjera , are you well passed your morning coffee? I'm having one!

@Flaming Pie , just giving a shout out.

Because SCIENCE.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahah - you're such a perv!
> 
> View attachment 3399886
> 
> ...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just like that huh? Wow you kinky f***rs


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 20, 2015)

Thread is doing awesome.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3399890


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like DEESE ones too...
> 
> View attachment 3399897 View attachment 3399898
> View attachment 3399899 View attachment 3399900


Hell me 2!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> No way! Fakies. They feel wierd. And they bounce all wrinkley. Give me some plush not too big au naturale tits and ill die happy.


Yup, too glisteny and foldy.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yup, too glisteny and foldy.


Well stop touching them with your EYES then...

haha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well stop touching them with your EYES then...
> 
> haha


Me 2? And you gonna kiss and tell?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

@roseypeach , this is your invitation as well!

haha, anyone can invite whomever they like. But as @bud numbing says, it's best we keep this place our little secret.

Don't want the fuck Nards ruining it again. haha

So, it's raining where I am. Got baby visiting plans, need to go to the popo station and get a record check so they know I'm not going to try to steal one of the olds.

Hmmm, I think I'll go to the library too. Anyone read any good books lately?

I may pick up a steven king. I always like him.

EDIT:
@Grandpapy @Gary Goodson @Diabolical666 , you pervs are welcomed in here too.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3399967


Where's that baby arm I was promised?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where's that baby arm I was promised?


check inbox?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Schematic weed porn


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3399970 View attachment 3399971 View attachment 3399972


THAT did it! Daaaaaaaamn. Chicks showering. Too pretty!

How the hell can homophobic people think THAT could be a bad thing? 

Mind Bottling, that is...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

ikr just down right great!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thought you was doing the thing for your volunteer job today?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where's that baby arm I was promised?


check your inbox


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 20, 2015)

be back later guys and gals keep up the great wrk!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Thought you was doing the thing for your volunteer job today?


Wat?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> check inbox?


I would feel less dirty if you posted on here. haha.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would feel less dirty if you posted on here. haha.


Tisk Tisk.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

ebgood said:


> HAPPY 420
> View attachment 3400117 View attachment 3400119 View attachment 3400120


AWESOME! I was JUST about to post something. 

Look how BIG they look in a tight sports bra...

Life hack:

If you have wee tiddies, you can wear a padded bra with a tight sports bra over top and get the BEST cleave. Cleave looks nice sometimes. I would call them my "dressy boobs".

haha.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh shit - I forgot about the Mikes. 

Think they're good at secret keeping? 

Well, only one way to find out!

Hello @MightyMike530 and @Magic Mike .

Also, @a senile fungus , I don't think I tagged you yet either! 

@iamnobody - I also fucking love SCIENCE. 

This is perv. thread 3. Trying to keep the secrecy at deaf-con 5 though....

Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

Might as well put the other bewbs up too...

Because SCIENCE.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

Sooooooooooo sleeeeeeepy! You kids are going to have to be pervs for all of us.

I really hope that rape-face guy stays out of here. He totally creeps me out. 

Not any of YOU, don't worry kittens!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 20, 2015)

I like this thread.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 20, 2015)

Science is fun lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> I like this thread.





torontoke said:


> Science is fun lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Exney on the uber porny iff eh?

(hard to talk pig latin in typing. Is that pig latin? I think you get it - super sneeeeeaky)

Don't want to get in troooooooooouble from the fun police!


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3400557 View attachment 3400558


Im sorta entertained but just not gotten the super entertaining shots from you yet !!lol Damn good 1's just not the 1!!lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Im sorta entertained but just not gotten the super entertaining shots from you yet !!lol Damn good 1's just not the 1!!lol


You DO get to ask for pics, because you sent me the dick-face.

I just have to do some photo editing for some of the pictures.

Even though this is the trust nest, the nip is sacred. LONG LIVE THE NIP!

@ttystikk - this is my perv thread, part 3. All over your face kid!

hahah


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

The only ones I have on my computer are the oldies, butT goodies....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The only ones I have on my computer are the oldies, butT goodies....


Oooo love the makeup! That would smash with a pushup corset and patent leather heels!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oooo love the makeup! That would smash with a pushup corset and patent leather heels!


Oh you haven't seen the zomb pictures yet? Well, I didn't want to be too repetitive since most here came from the best tits thread. 

Here's a couple more...

Naughty And Nice...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The only ones I have on my computer are the oldies, butT goodies....


yup seen this 1 its terribly terribly good just not the 1!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Corsets and lace? I got a couple pics like that. (winking emoticon) 

Its just SUCH a pain to try to get them from one place to another. My old laptop has GOTTA weight like 15 lbs. Every time I turn it on I feel like it's going to explode in a glorious poof of smoke and fire. 

Anywho - that's where my skank shots are. Secretly hidden in a folder marked "cum dumpster".

Because if you can't laugh at yourself, what the fuck's the point?

hahah


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Corsets and lace? I got a couple pics like that. (winking emoticon)
> 
> Its just SUCH a pain to try to get them from one place to another. My old laptop has GOTTA weight like 15 lbs. Every time I turn it on I feel like it's going to explode in a glorious poof of smoke and fire.
> 
> ...


you need a flash drive my pervy friend!!! I wanna go through your dumpster!!


----------



## Uzzi (Apr 21, 2015)

Super sexy Yessica and Botanist! cracks me up to think about how many pre-pubescent boys are rubbing one out to this thread haha


----------



## Uzzi (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry ubbingray outay. Shh.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Something in my mind like this!!
> 
> View attachment 3400591 View attachment 3400592 View attachment 3400593


hahahahah - NEVER!!!!

I literally don't take vaj shots. I have hundreds of pictures, maybe I've had a thousand over the years. No shit.

But - not a lot of vaj. Just doesn't do it for me.

Oh, except for the one that could have been an add for ovarian caner. But my boyf is the only person in history that has ever received the "smoking vag" shot. And that is how it will remain...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> i see...hmmm i just wanna see not own!!!
> View attachment 3400594


ur half perv not full blown!! No pun intended.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> ur half perv not full blown!! No pun intended.


Oh, I know.

 

hahah


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

It's just not the same without @lahadaextranjera and @Flaming Pie here. 

And I've already posted all the pics on this computer...

Fuck man, I'm boring! 

I am still waiting for more penis with actual faces drawn on, for my collection.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

i'll try in the next few days but dont know now after the im a porn hoarder speech!! ha ha

And i know those ladies make it a real party!! wheres @Diabolical666 , @roseypeach ?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Its hot in here. Shirts comin off


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Its hot in here. Shirts comin off


I wish !! And a lot more of our lady visitors real tataa's !!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> i'll try in the next few days but dont know now after the im a porn hoarder speech!! ha ha
> 
> And i know those ladies make it a real party!! wheres @Diabolical666 , @roseypeach ?


porn hoarder? 

What speech is this? haha


Alienwidow said:


> Its hot in here. Shirts comin off


Slut.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> porn hoarder?
> 
> What speech is this? haha
> 
> Slut.


Yessica... said: ↑
hahahahah - NEVER!!!!

I literally don't take vaj shots. I have hundreds of pictures, maybe I've had a thousand over the years. No shit.

But - not a lot of vaj. Just doesn't do it for me.

Oh, except for the one that could have been an add for ovarian caner. But my boyf is the only person in history that has ever received the "smoking vag" shot. And that is how it will remain...


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Slut.


Guilty.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Yessica... said: ↑
> hahahahah - NEVER!!!!
> 
> I literally don't take vaj shots. I have hundreds of pictures, maybe I've had a thousand over the years. No shit.
> ...


Ooooooh - I'M the porn hoarder...

Guilty.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ooooooh - I'M the porn hoarder...
> 
> Guilty.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ok Pervs, I have a mission for you - if you choose to accept it:
> 
> View attachment 3400608
> 
> ...


Not it.....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Not it.....


Where is that creepy bird....he'll do it!

@mr sunshine - yooooo wooooooo.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ok Pervs, I have a mission for you - if you choose to accept it:
> 
> View attachment 3400608
> 
> ...


hum cant stand to look at my own !! But not the guy for your mission!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm into assholes not dickheads.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3400618I'm into assholes not dickheads.


Fuck man, you are all pussies. 

Oooooh @dannyboy602 - will you take a look?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck man, you are all pussies.
> 
> Oooooh *@dannyboy602[/USER*] - will you take a look?



That's racist !


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck man, you are all pussies.
> 
> Oooooh @dannyboy602 - will you take a look?


Hey my junk and all my junk has been laid out all over the place on this thread..nada no pussy here!! Dont know wat im even looking for if i did!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3400618I'm into assholes not dickheads.


Nice angry birds back! Angry bird gives no fucks!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Hey my junk and all my junk has been laid out all over the place on this thread..nada no pussy here!! Dont know wat im even looking for if i did!


Hey YOU were the one that posted the baby's arm. You homo stained Express and he got all pissed!

hahahah - oooooh good times...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey YOU were the one that posted the baby's arm. You homo stained Express and he got all pissed!
> 
> hahahah - oooooh good times...


Right right oh well live and learn!! You posted things 2 you wine-o!! Sum stuff was A++ material i'm keepin all 2 myself!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Hey my junk and all my junk has been laid out all over the place on this thread..nada no pussy here!! Dont know wat im even looking for if i did!





Yessica... said:


> Hey YOU were the one that posted the baby's arm. You homo stained Express and he got all pissed!
> 
> hahahah - oooooh good times...


full babies arm  i think a couple others have been posted cause i "liked" them all. Boys are winning on the straight nude posts....and smiley faces


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> full babies arm  i think a couple others have been posted cause i "liked" them all. Boys are winning on the straight nude posts....and smiley faces


Gotta agree with ya there ! Boys 5 girls 3


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Fuck, my google-box is honestly a racist. I just typed "hot man gif" and these were the first 4. 

They're almost ALWAYS all light skinned. Is that just me? Or is the whole internet racist? The world? MIND = BLOWN


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck, my google-box is honestly a racist. I just typed "hot man gif" and these were the first 5.
> 
> They're almost ALWAYS all light skinned. Is that just me? Or is the whole internet racist? The world? MIND = BLOWN
> 
> View attachment 3400622 View attachment 3400623 View attachment 3400624 View attachment 3400625


YUP!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Right right oh well live and learn!! You posted things 2 you wine-o!! Sum stuff was A++ material i'm keepin all 2 myself!!


Shhhhhhhhh - if the pictures got taken down it neeeeeeeeeeeever happened....


botanist95 said:


> Gotta agree with ya there ! Boys 5 girls 3


Fuck your face. I have put up like 100 pictures scantily clad, and probably like 1000 not. 

I'm a photo whore, I get it. 

But you're NOT winning.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

We're not talking google pics we're talking selfie stuff !!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Shhhhhhhhh - if the pictures got taken down it neeeeeeeeeeeever happened....
> 
> Fuck your face. I have put up like 100 pictures scantily clad, and probably like 1000 not.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the face fuck!! Lil dry for my taste..haha jp 
Hey!!........Soar Loser!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Who wants a smiley penis in their inbox?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Who wants a smiley penis in their inbox?


Oh me me me me !! No just playin Ha ha


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2015)

U pervs need to go to church.. When is the last time you let jesus cum inside of you?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Oh me me me me !! No just playin Ha ha


Good thing you posted this, i figured that since you hit the like button that i should stuff your inbox with my penis. Good save.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> We're not talking google pics we're talking selfie stuff !!


Dude, come now. I put up A LOT of pictures. 


Alienwidow said:


> Who wants a smiley penis in their inbox?


Me me me me!!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Dude, come now. I put up A LOT of pictures.
> 
> Me me me me!!!


I know dont get ur nips in a twist ! Just playin jeesh!! Luv my pervy girl!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Dude, come now. I put up A LOT of pictures.
> 
> Me me me me!!!


Fuck your face bitch! None of them have a smiley face on them 

Pm coming  best be sending a trade of something with a smiley face on it


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Dude, come now. I put up A LOT of pictures.
> 
> Me me me me!!!


I would hook you up but i don't think your vagina can handle it.. i wouldn't want you to drown because of me.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Fuck your face bitch! None of them have a smiley face on them
> 
> Pm coming  best be sending a trade of something with a smiley face on it


These are my O faces...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

morning @lahadaextranjera ! I got my coffee in hand. How you doing beautiful?

@Alienwidow , thanks for the pic!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> morning @lahadaextranjera ! I got my coffee in hand. How you doing beautiful?
> 
> @Alienwidow , thanks for the pic!


Good morning darling ! Just made a cup of tea and now I'm building a joint ! Naughty!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good morning darling ! Just made a cup of tea and now I'm building a joint ! Naughty!!


Hey girl! What's shakin?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good morning darling ! Just made a cup of tea and now I'm building a joint ! Naughty!!


Ug...I am going to be soooooo disappointed if that CRF (creepy raper face) dude finds this thread. 

He's the only person from internets that has ever actually creeped me out.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2015)

Night night kids... peace out from the Emerald Rectangle!

And try to find something kinky to put up here?

Borrrriiiiiiiing....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Night night kids... peace out from the Emerald Rectangle!
> 
> And try to find something kinky to put up here?
> 
> Borrrriiiiiiiing....


You first!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Hey girl! What's shakin?


Hey! Estoy bien gracias, poco enferma todavía pero bien. Buscando dinero hoy!  


Yessica... said:


> Ug...I am going to be soooooo disappointed if that CRF (creepy raper face) dude finds this thread.
> 
> He's the only person from internets that has ever actually creeped me out.


I can't believe it hasn't been discovered! Shows how much they don't look in this section!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Night night kids... peace out from the Emerald Rectangle!
> 
> And try to find something kinky to put up here?
> 
> Borrrriiiiiiiing....


Post a smiley on your weenis, boys are winning.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Post a smiley on your weenis, boys are winning.


I'm searching for PEEN!! What pages? Feel like I'm missing out here!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm searching for PEEN!! What pages? Feel like I'm missing out here!


mine are in pm's and sumwhere around here Beautiful lady!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> mine are in pm's and sumwhere around here Beautiful lady!!


Well, I read 'baby arm' and can't control myself over here! Plus my donkey bf has gone out so I'm really withdrawing !!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm searching for PEEN!! What pages? Feel like I'm missing out here!


Ask yessica, shell forward mine to you probably, but im taking trades via pm  ......just sayin, with smiley faces on em!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well, I read 'baby arm' and can't control myself over here! Plus my donkey bf has gone out so I'm really withdrawing !!


mines puuurdy. But no donkey


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! Estoy bien gracias, poco enferma todavía pero bien. Buscando dinero hoy!
> 
> I can't believe it hasn't been discovered! Shows how much they don't look in this section!!


Hope you feel better.



botanist95 said:


> mine are in pm's and sumwhere around here Beautiful lady!!


Put it away no one wants to see your dick anymore... stop trying to force it down our throats.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well, I read 'baby arm' and can't control myself over here! Plus my donkey bf has gone out so I'm really withdrawing !!


Shit your boy lot bigger than me!! But u tradin?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Shit your boy lot bigger than me!! But u tradin?


I'm not trading any pics on PM, i post them all here, coz like @Flaming Pie says 'I feel less dirty' sharing them! Lmfao!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't have sex yesterday......


Why didn't I?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm not trading any pics on PM, i post them all here, coz like @Flaming Pie says 'I feel less dirty' sharing them! Lmfao!


takin no givin huh?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm not trading any pics on PM, i post them all here, coz like @Flaming Pie says 'I feel less dirty' sharing them! Lmfao!


Oh weve gone full retard! These pics dont belong on the thread


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> takin no givin huh?


Hey, I be giving plenty!!

It was only yesterday that I took a picture of my bf next to a clipper lighter! You know, just for scale, for science purposes!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

I just won a new trophy for 2000 likes. Yay me


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey, I be giving plenty!!
> 
> It was only yesterday that I took a picture of my bf next to a clipper lighter! You know, just for scale, for science purposes!


I'd have to use a baby carrot for reference !! For science reasons of course!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey, I be giving plenty!!
> 
> It was only yesterday that I took a picture of my bf next to a clipper lighter! You know, just for scale, for science purposes!


Did I miss this????

Oh, you don't want the pics I'm asking for. Still want the dick with the face drawn on the tip. Or outfits.

Maybe you should re-post the monster Peen?

You know, for SCIENCE.



Alienwidow said:


> I just won a new trophy for 2000 likes. Yay me


I like ya!

EDIT:
Has @Dyna808 been in here? I can't remember all the threads are running together. 

Anywho - WELCOME! 

And if you've been here before, welcome back!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I just won a new trophy for 2000 likes. Yay me


Lucky you! I haven't won anything in the last year except a trophy penis!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lucky you! I haven't won anything in the last year except a trophy penis!


Ya your trophy is pobably bigger than my trophy. And i cant pet my trophy either.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Ya your trophy is pobably bigger than my trophy. And i cant pet my trophy either.


UG - I would be embarrassed to post my "pet" right now. I feel like a fucking sasquatch. As SOON as I find out if I got this new job, I'm going to get waxed.

It's gross. I'm gross. haha

Maybe if I am feeling extra saucy I'll take a picture of the winter bush poking outside the underrwears. 

Hideous.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> UG - I would be embarrassed to post my "pet" right now. I feel like a fucking sasquatch. As SOON as I find out if I got this new job, I'm going to get waxed.
> 
> It's gross. I'm gross. haha
> 
> ...


notw thats noteworthy!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> UG - I would be embarrassed to post my "pet" right now. I feel like a fucking sasquatch. As SOON as I find out if I got this new job, I'm going to get waxed.
> 
> It's gross. I'm gross. haha
> 
> ...


Um, just no.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well, I read 'baby arm' and can't control myself over here! Plus my donkey bf has gone out so I'm really withdrawing !!


inbox much?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> notw thats noteworthy!!


NOT sexy though. 

Going well with the dressed up peen! 

Ok, I'll post a hideous winter-bush (no lips) shot. I mean PG, because that's how I roll with the Vagini. 

But, I want a dick with a face ON THE TIP. Like drawn on. 

Black magic marker works the best. Sharpie preferably, but that one takes A LONG TIME to come off...



Alienwidow said:


> Um, just no.


Oh so THIS is where you draw the line. 

haha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Um, just no.


oh yes!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> inbox much?


No shes a lady.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> No shes a lady.


yup yup


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> But, I want a dick with a face ON THE TIP. Like drawn on.
> 
> Black magic marker works the best. Sharpie preferably, but that one takes A LONG TIME to come off...



That all depends on how hard you rub it to get it off


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> That all depends on how hard you rub it to get it off


We should experiment.

You and @botanist95 both draw happy/ sad/ whatever faces you want on your tip. With permanent black marker.

Then, see how many hours of tugging it takes to come off.

I think sex would probably get it off quicker (the marker you pervs).

My hypothesis is, whichever one of you is having the most sexual intercourse will have the pen markings rubbed off first.

Alright guys, thanks for participating. It's for SCIENCE.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

Today, I feel like I just won something! @botanist95


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today, I feel like I just won something! @botanist95


What am I missing???

FOMO!!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> We should experiment.
> 
> You draw and @botanist95 both draw happy/ sad/ whatever faces you want on your tip. With permanent black marker.
> 
> ...


You already have my smiley face peen written in sharpie. That just leaves botanist to pull the sharpie out


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> You already have my smiley face peen written in sharpie. That just leaves botanist to pull the sharpie out


Noooooo - you used a REAL sharpie?

hahaha, how you going to explain that one?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a whatsapp saying breakfast is awaiting me up the road!brb


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Noooooo - you used a REAL sharpie?
> 
> hahaha, how you going to explain that one?


My hand will forgive me, always does, sometimes it holds a grudge for a day or two but in the end it always comes back.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> My hand will forgive me, always does, sometimes it holds a grudge for a day or two but in the end it always comes back.


Awwwwwwwwwwwes

Sorry man. Thought that you were having the sex. 

With a real live person. 

My bad. 

How come? You're awfully funny. Chicks dig funny...


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwes
> 
> Sorry man. Thought that you were having the sex.
> 
> ...


Im a hermit most of the time. Ive had lots of pretty girlfriends but lately ive kinda stopped looking. The last one kinda put me in a rut. I really didnt want to curb her but she started hittin the H again. It was sad cause she was so close to being the one.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwes
> 
> Sorry man. Thought that you were having the sex.
> 
> ...


Ive ben told im not that hard on the eyes either


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> We should experiment.
> 
> You and @botanist95 both draw happy/ sad/ whatever faces you want on your tip. With permanent black marker.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a comp but dont wanna damage my wifes sweet vag ! Giving her a uti crotch rot or sum shit i'll concede!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Sounds like a comp but dont wanna damage my wifes sweet vag ! Giving her a uti crotch rot or sum shit i'll concede!!


I don't think you can get a UTI from permanent marker. 

You could try to play fair and just use your OTHER wife until it comes off...





Alienwidow said:


> Ive ben told im not that hard on the eyes either


Your mom tell you that?

Pfffft - you're probably a big uggo.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today, I feel like I just won something! @botanist95


Aww thanks @lahadaextranjera your beyond kind!! In my book ur a winner!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Aww thanks @lahadaextranjera your beyond kind!! In my book ur a winner!!


Are you guys sending pictures and not sharing them with the group???

Nooooooooooo

REPORTED for being unfair! 

ahhahaha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Are you guys sending pictures and not sharing them with the group???
> 
> Nooooooooooo
> 
> ...


Nothin u havent seen my dear!!I promise!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Nothin u havent seen my dear!!I promise!!


Whew!

So @lahadaextranjera - how does that beast compare to your boy?


----------



## xxMissxx (Apr 21, 2015)

ohhhhhhhh fun fun fun with science............ 
(which is obsolete by the way (because I HAPPEN to KNOW the answer to LIFE the Universe and Everything))


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Whew!
> 
> So @lahadaextranjera - how does that beast compare to your boy?


Nothing compares 2 the 1 u love !! Unfair question!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Nothing compares 2 the 1 u love !! Unfair question!!


I'm strictly talking SCHEMATICS.

I need measurements for my costume designs.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> ohhhhhhhh fun fun fun with science............
> (which is obsolete by the way (because I HAPPEN to KNOW the answer to LIFE the Universe and Everything))


HIIIIII!!!

Oh fun you came!

This is the third try we are having at this. Fuckers kept messing up the first two for everyone.

Feel free to post anything you like. Pics, nips, ELBOWS, bums, your cute EYE, anything you like doll.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

@xxMissxx , welcome to the Zombieacockalypse...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> ohhhhhhhh fun fun fun with science............
> (which is obsolete by the way (because I HAPPEN to KNOW the answer to LIFE the Universe and Everything))


anything to contribute is greatly appreciated!! for science of course


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 21, 2015)

Jackable thread. Thats all. I mean ugh yeah SCIENCE


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Jackable thread. Thats all. I mean ugh yeah SCIENCE


That's part of science...

EDIT: Gotta wait for a night when we're all drinking! haha


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> That's part of science...
> 
> EDIT: Gotta wait for a night when we're all drinking! haha


What is?
Weekends yeah?


----------



## xxMissxx (Apr 21, 2015)

Scientific Question!
What if the stars aren't stars.......... but a Multitude of Shining Nipples!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> What is?
> Weekends yeah?


Oh I fucked it up - I meant you should be here a night when we are all drinking. The other threads got TOO fun. 

Dirty as all hell - but fun! 


xxMissxx said:


> Scientific Question!
> What if the stars aren't stars.......... but a Multitude of Shining Nipples!
> View attachment 3400691


Would bang.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Scientific Question!
> What if the stars aren't stars.......... but a Multitude of Shining Nipples!
> View attachment 3400691


Guapa!! Donde estabas!
Haven't seen you online for ages! How are you?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Guapa!! Donde estabas!
> Haven't seen you online for ages! How are you?


You should probably talk about this while taking a nice long soak together....

 

Oh....Is there room for 3 in there? Be right over!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Scientific Question!
> What if the stars aren't stars.......... but a Multitude of Shining Nipples!
> View attachment 3400691


um ummm ummm yeah


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh I fucked it up - I meant you should be here a night when we are all drinking. The other threads got TOO fun.
> 
> Dirty as all hell - but fun!
> 
> Would bang.


Hahah oh hell im in next time for sure.. theirs no such thing as to much fun


----------



## xxMissxx (Apr 21, 2015)

Science should be able to tell us something about this:.....................


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

n


xxMissxx said:


> Science should be able to tell us something about this:.....................
> View attachment 3400695


Nope not touching that 1!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Science should be able to tell us something about this:.....................
> View attachment 3400695


Fuck - I HATE that fucking tongue of hers.

I've often been a "tongue out for pictures" kind of gal. And she's just RUINING it for me. I want to cut it off her face. 

Not really, but it pisses me off. 

Like this:

 

I do like some of her songs though....Catchy.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> repeat!!


I don't see a face?????

hahahaha, you PERV!


----------



## xxMissxx (Apr 21, 2015)

She Has DEfo RUINED the tongue shot! Just lookatttttitttt............. it can't be human!
 
I'm thinking this is a NEW side species
of mental retardance mentality
where all their intelligence which isn't much
is IN the tongue and it must snake out to "feel" its way...............
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i've grossed meself outttttttttttttttttttt
IM going BAK to the garden!
Where I belong!
xxmissxx


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> She Has DEfo RUINED the tongue shot! Just lookatttttitttt............. it can't be human!
> View attachment 3400714
> I'm thinking this is a NEW side species
> of mental retardance mentality
> ...


Oh but you're such a nice addition to the perv thread! Please come back and visit us soon!



abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3400718


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

A quick pic from yest with a small clipper lighter!


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Night night kids... peace out from the Emerald Rectangle!
> 
> And try to find something kinky to put up here?
> 
> Borrrriiiiiiiing....


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Night night kids... peace out from the Emerald Rectangle!
> 
> And try to find something kinky to put up here?
> 
> Borrrriiiiiiiing....


I got your kink!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> A quick pic from yest with a small clipper lighter!


Jesus fuck. 



miss J said:


> I got your kink!


Hey there pretty lady. You come here often? 

Hope so!


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

[sica..., post: 11525913, member: 880185"]Jesus fuck. 


Hey there pretty lady. You come here often? 

Hope so![/QUOTE]
Hey Yessica


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

[QUOTE="miss J, post: 11525922, member: 891697" 



Hey Yessica
[/QUOTE]
Hey Miss J - thanks for coming to hang out with us pervs! We are not welcome everywhere. People get butt hurt.

This is the THIRD thread like this we've tried. Hopefully we can hide behind science long enough to get into some trouble...hahah



EDIT:
hahahahaha - I accidentally pasted Goodbye horses in the message when I was trying to edit it. It stays. hahahaha


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorta new to RIU but not the culture!


Yessica... said:


> Hey Yessica


Hey Miss J - thanks for coming to hang out with us pervs! We are not welcome everywhere. People get butt hurt.

This is the THIRD thread like this we've tried. Hopefully we can hide behind science long enough to get into some trouble...hahah

View attachment 3400725[/QUOTE]
Haha I am into pain so here we go.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

^^^^^ @miss J - I don't know why but I can't quote you without it fucking up my OCD, so I'm just gonna talk like this. 

Pain eh? Do tell...


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> ^^^^^ @miss J - I don't know why but I can't quote you without it fucking up my OCD, so I'm just gonna talk like this.
> 
> Pain eh? Do tell...


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been away from my guy for 3 months and I need a good spanking among other things.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

miss J said:


> I've been away from my guy for 3 months and I need a good spanking among other things.


I think you can find some guys to do that!

@miss J , have you met @abe supercro ?

He's our resident spanker...


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

1525964 said:


>


Thanks Abe but that just doesn't do it for me!


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I think you can find some guys to do that!
> 
> @miss J , have you met @abe supercro ?
> 
> He's our resident spanker...


Thanks. I think I just did.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

miss J said:


> Thanks Abe but that just doesn't do it for me!


Maybe you should describe what does it for you?

In as much detail as possible please....

For SCIENCE.

And a pictures speaks a thousand words...

(wink)


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Like DEESE?


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 21, 2015)

Sometimes science isn't pretty


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Big Trees said:


> Sometimes science isn't pretty


Depends who you ask?

I think CRF would be into it! haha


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Like DEESE?
> 
> View attachment 3400731


Yes but NO!!!! Safe sane and consensual. That movie is a bunch of Hollywood bullshit.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

miss J said:


> Yes but NO!!!! Safe sane and consensual. That movue


I read the book, I didn't movie though.

Heard it was shitty. Pity - the book was good. Only read the first one though. I like my written porn full on or nothing. Too much angst for me.


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> [QUOTE="miss J, post: 11525922, member: 891697"
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Yessica


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

miss J said:


> Yes but NO!!!! Safe sane and consensual. That movie is a bunch of Hollywood bullshit.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 21, 2015)

So i was bangin this chick, and she wants me to choke her. She has a little kid and a "man" but hes slippin..anyway i was really uncomfortable, cause rape or her dude or just being weird. But i did it

Felt like sharing..
Im sure theres some science in her weird fetishes

And i felt weird watching the thread without posting in it


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> So i was bangin this chick, and she wants me to choke her. She has a little kid and a "man" but hes slippin..anyway i was really uncomfortable, cause rape or her dude or just being weird. But i did it
> 
> Felt like sharing..
> Im sure theres some science in her weird fetishes


The bedroom is the only acceptable place to abuse a woman. And they like it too lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Big Trees said:


>


Same page!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> So i was bangin this chick, and she wants me to choke her. She has a little kid and a "man" but hes slippin..anyway i was really uncomfortable, cause rape or her dude or just being weird. But i did it
> 
> Felt like sharing..
> Im sure theres some science in her weird fetishes
> ...


Thanks for posting! 

I went through a pretty fun phase where the biting, choking, and spanking were my top priority. 

Funny enough though, when I fell in gay love with my boyfriend, I didn't really care to do it anymore. 



miss J said:


> View attachment 3400733


Heeeeeeelllllllooooo NURSE!

Science thanks you!


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

Big Trees said:


> The bedroom is the only acceptable place to abuse a woman. And they like it too lol


Abuse? No. Consensual dominance and submission? Yes please!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)

just smoked a J. for science miss


----------



## miss J (Apr 21, 2015)

Smoking a bowl of bubblegum. What you smokin?


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 21, 2015)

Uzzi said:


> Super sexy Yessica and Botanist! cracks me up to think about how many pre-pubescent boys are rubbing one out to this thread haha


*and post-pubescent...


----------



## ebgood (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Exney on the uber porny iff eh?
> 
> (hard to talk pig latin in typing. Is that pig latin? I think you get it - super sneeeeeaky)
> 
> ...


Thats what happens when u leave us unattended


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> *and post-pubescent...


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Thats what happens when u leave us unattended


IM NOT A MOD!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @roseypeach , this is your invitation as well!
> 
> haha, anyone can invite whomever they like. But as @bud numbing says, it's best we keep this place our little secret.
> 
> ...


Stephen King rocks, I've got a bunch of his work, Tommyknockers, The Stand, Kristine, a collection of mini novels..he's got to be the most twisted and seriously fucking good authors I've ever had the pleasure of reading!

Thanks for the invite Yessi!! you guys were on super early huh? lol I'm rarely around over the weekends and Mondays, those are my bf's days off and we enjoy our time together immensely, no time for surfing the net..LOL



botanist95 said:


> i'll try in the next few days but dont know now after the im a porn hoarder speech!! ha ha
> 
> And i know those ladies make it a real party!! wheres @Diabolical666 , @roseypeach ?


I'm here..

no tata's today either though, sorry  LOL

How was y'alls 4/20? our was fab


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Stephen King rocks, I've got a bunch of his work, Tommyknockers, The Stand, Kristine, a collection of mini novels..he's got to be the most twisted and seriously fucking good authors I've ever had the pleasure of reading!
> 
> Thanks for the invite Yessi!! you guys were on super early huh? lol I'm rarely around over the weekends and Mondays, those are my bf's days off and we enjoy our time together immensely, no time for surfing the net..LOL
> 
> ...


Hi doll!

It was good. 

I JUST found out tomorrow I have a second interview for a job! I am going to have to get hiiiiiiiiiigh tonight in order to go to sleep. I actually haven't been sleeping as much ever since I first heard back about the job mid April. Hopefully they just tell me yay or nay tomorrow and then the wait is over!!!

Anywho - hi! No pressure on the tadders. Not all the guys have contributed their own bits, so you don't have to either!


----------



## mainliner (Apr 21, 2015)

jk


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hi doll!
> 
> It was good.
> 
> ...


Well hot damn! congrats girlfriend!!! That sounds promising! I sure hope you get it 

Hahaha thanks on the tadders, I don't think my bf would mind, I'm just embarrassed I guess..he told this 16 yr old kid the other day, pointing at me, THAT'S MINE..aiIn't she great?? I was totally blushing  when I told him about being asked to post on the thread he just looked at me and grinned..LOL


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Well hot damn! congrats girlfriend!!! That sounds promising! I sure hope you get it
> 
> Hahaha thanks on the tadders, I don't think my bf would mind, I'm just embarrassed I guess..he told this 16 yr old kid the other day, pointing at me, THAT'S MINE..aiIn't she great?? I was totally blushing  when I told him about being asked to post on the thread he just looked at me and grinned..LOL


hahahah - maybe if this stays up long enough - we will all get nice and comfortable TOGETHER.

In the nest, with the trust, and the titties!


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahah - maybe if this stays up long enough - we will all get nice and comfortable TOGETHER.
> 
> In the nest, with the trust, and the titties!


Hahaha you're a hot mess girl!! 

The nest...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

UUUUUURG, it's snooooooowing! 

I hope you are all having nicer weather than I. In the North! 

Winter is Coming...

  



roseypeach said:


> Hahaha you're a hot mess girl!!
> 
> The nest...


Perv's nest.


----------



## Milovan (Apr 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Currently googling sexy hairy chest. Some of these men is hawt!


.


.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Just had a lovely visit with my friend who JUST graduated from nursing! 

Do you ever get too mature for "photo booth"?

I fucking hope not...


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)

mainliner said:


> jk


Ok, I'll take you off ignore fuck-face!


----------



## Milovan (Apr 21, 2015)

.
Is this science?
.


.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm wiped..pups had me up at 3 am this morning, been working on the house all day. Gonna call it a day guys and gals, see ya on the flip side @Yessica... 

oh and @abe supercro... I left that one alone, figured you'd handle it..lol

peace yo


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

And, in fun news - her brother is the strongest dude in Ontario. And like 8th in the world or something...

http://www.netnewsledger.com/2014/06/23/thunder-bay-luke-skaarup-ontarios-strongest-man/

Some dudes were afraid to date her in high school. hahaha - obvi. She's a smoke show though! And a MILF!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, and here's some PEEN.
> 
> This is that creeper fucker that sent me my first internet dick pic from a stranger. On a dating site. At Christmas time.
> 
> hahah


Nice cock. Did you reverse image search to make sure it was genuine?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Nice cock. Did you reverse image search to make sure it was genuine?


hahahaha

I think it was. He was a fucker. I took him down a peen or 2.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/internet-dating-my-first-and-only-dick-pic-chronicles.835367/

I wasn't very nice. 

What, me worry?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, and here's some PEEN.
> 
> This is that creeper fucker that sent me my first internet dick pic from a stranger. On a dating site. At Christmas time.
> 
> hahah


I guess that makes me a creep 2 now i see you!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> I guess that makes me a creep 2 now i see you!!


Yeah but I asked for yours. haha

You didn't just, out of the blue - send me the cak with the caption "I have a present for you".

At Christmas.

hahaha

This was also the FIRST interaction I had with this dude. Never talked to him before ever. haha. 

Ballsy little fucker isn't he? haha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahaha
> 
> I think it was. He was a fucker. I took him down a peen or 2.
> 
> ...


Never sending u anything no more !! Nice being an internet creep for ur amusement !! I'm gonna go cut myself while watching kiddie porn with my parents!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> UG - I would be embarrassed to post my "pet" right now. I feel like a fucking sasquatch. As SOON as I find out if I got this new job, I'm going to get waxed.
> 
> It's gross. I'm gross. haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's some group zomb...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Here's some group zomb...
> 
> View attachment 3400982 View attachment 3400983


First pic looks like a sugar skulls group pic


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Um....anyone, anyone?

Where the tiddies at? 

Or bums. None of you dudes have nice bums?

@Magic Mike and @MightyMike530 do FO SHO! 

It's SCIENCE.



botanist95 said:


> First pic looks like a sugar skulls group pic


Yup. For a CD release party thing.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3400994


Now THAT'S more like it! haha


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ha, omg!!

Do you have this poor dude posting bum pics now?

Shame on you yess.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ha, omg!!
> 
> Do you have this poor dude posting bum pics now?
> 
> Shame on you yess.


He does what he wants! hahah

You could post a bum too, if ya want...

Or just your WATCH. haha

Speaking of which, where has @BobBitchen been? I don't know the time...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bout to take a break at it too! The poor wife said that i am posting all this stuff and not getting no love back! ha ha she pervy too but damn more haters that pervs lol


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Bout to take a break at it too! The poor wife said that i am posting all this stuff and not getting no love back! ha ha she pervy too but damn more haters that pervs lol


No hate man. It's hilarious.

Careful though. She'll have your peeny dressed up like a Viking in no time.

She's crafty that way


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Bout to take a break at it too! The poor wife said that i am posting all this stuff and not getting no love back! ha ha she pervy too but damn more haters that pervs lol


Who's hating? We're safe in the nest...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> No hate man. It's hilarious.
> 
> Careful though. She'll have your peeny dressed up like a Viking in no time.
> 
> She's crafty that way


I know she a lil rapist in disguise!! My wife is 90% of the time just like @Yessica... !! She does stuff like this all the time dressing it up she even made a lil short movie a yr or so ago of my peen talking like a puppet show no complaints.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who's hating? We're safe in the nest...


Nah she just loves me and doesnt like to see me put effort into anything with minimal gain ! Thats why i grow and she loves that i do I'm pretty good at she says ( yet to be determined) so yeah .


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> She'll have your peeny dressed up like a Viking in no time.


A girl can dream, can't she?


botanist95 said:


> I know she a lil rapist in disguise!! My wife is 90% of the time just like @Yessica... !! She does stuff like this all the time dressing it up she even made a lil short movie a yr or so ago of my peen talking like a puppet show no complaints.


I'd like to see that puppet show. hahah

Pics or it didn't happen... 

(wink)


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Nah she just loves me and doesnt like to see me put effort into anything with minimal gain ! Thats why i grow and she loves that i do I'm pretty good at she says ( yet to be determined) so yeah .


Hey sorry man, here you go!

hahahahaha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey sorry man, here you go!
> 
> hahahahaha


No hurt feelings!! Just dissapointed in all of u!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> A girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> 
> I'd like to see that puppet show. hahah
> ...


Thats in the vault just for her!! I can say the same bout u miss thats just for my bf!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Did I already call @WHATFG ?

I can't remember!

And then of course the winner and still champion of the Best RIU Schematics... @curious2garden !



botanist95 said:


> No hurt feelings!! Just dissapointed in all of u!!


I am winning by quantity of shots alone, I've given my share. No more until people get a little bit more comfortable in here. 

More bits!!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Did I already call @WHATFG ?
> 
> I can't remember!
> 
> ...


The person ur trying to reach is no longer available please hang up and try your pleads again later. Thank you good bye.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Did I already call @WHATFG ?
> 
> I can't remember!
> 
> ...


have to challenge you on that one!! dissagree!!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 21, 2015)

What?? More boob shots? Ill get some when i get home. Its so dry in hya


----------



## Uzzi (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3401063 View attachment 3401062


Bahahaha well done!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

outta ll the shots on here and there has been a lot my top 2 by far are these 2!! @Yessica... love this pic by far your hair is just damn sexxy plus the look your giving wow!!
@lahadaextranjera your supple bussoms are mmmm just mmmm perfect!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2015)

If we were having a game of dares then you guys @botanist95 would win hands down I reckon!


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 21, 2015)

Ill act a damn fool embarrassing my friends if im at a walmart or whatever not in town..

I know people here..lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Ill act a damn fool embarrassing my friends if im at a walmart or whatever not in town..
> 
> I know people here..lol


PM Me, it's cool I won't tell anyone...

(wink)



botanist95 said:


> outta ll the shots on here and there has been a lot my top 2 by far are these 2!!View attachment 3401073View attachment 3401074 @Yessica... love this pic by far your hair is just damn sexxy plus the look your giving wow!!
> @lahadaextranjera your supple bussoms are mmmm just mmmm perfect!!


Sexy Hair? haha


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> PM Me, it's cool I won't tell anyone...
> 
> (wink)
> 
> ...


Yes and why not ? I have an opinion and its usually right!!


----------



## Uzzi (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> PM Me, it's cool I won't tell anyone...
> 
> (wink)
> 
> ...


How often do you set that smoke detector off? Do you live in an arctic expedition tent?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> PM Me, it's cool I won't tell anyone...
> 
> (wink)
> 
> ...


Watched a couple of your youtube vids on your channel and the crack nose 1 bout lost it spit shit everywhere i was rolling !! @Yessica...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Uzzi said:


> How often do you set that smoke detector off? Do you live in an arctic expedition tent?


Work in the Ring of Fire. 

I was in a fly-in remote camp about 300 km from the nearest drive-to town. Which is another 300 km north of Thunder Bay. Which is 2000 km north of Toronto, approx. 

This was my bunk/ cabin/ sleeping hole.



botanist95 said:


> Watched a couple of your youtube vids on your channel and the crack nose 1 bout lost it spit shit everywhere i was rolling !! @Yessica...


hahaha, glad you liked them!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 21, 2015)

i gotta say @botanist95. ur notgivafuckness is fn admirable. thought i was the only all out perv here lol


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 21, 2015)

Qwizo's story time..
Normally my random thoughts go into the confession thread or contributors over in c&e but....im not sure it goes..anywhere really.

So I was with this fiiiiine chick right and we both worked at this unnamed restaurant. So the cooks, me, all had to wear gloves.. we constantly messed around contaminating that whole place. I remember one time i had my gloves on a few hrs, hands all covered in shit..i swiftly seduce her and proceed to finger her with them gnarly gloves on.. i was thinking eeeeeeugh this bitch nasty. I then returned to making food and i thought eeeeeeugh, im nasty.
I mean i woulda ate it though

I wish i could post pictures with out doing anything crazy.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i gotta say @botanist95. ur notgivafuckness is fn admirable. thought i was the only all out perv here lol


Nope u posting anything? hope so!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Bout to take a break at it too! The poor wife said that i am posting all this stuff and not getting no love back! ha ha she pervy too but damn more haters that pervs lol


Send this man a nude now!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Um....anyone, anyone?
> 
> Where the tiddies at?
> 
> ...


Dood, I'm at werk!!! Mebee lateurrz!!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> got milk?
> View attachment 3401168


ha ha


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> Dood, I'm at werk!!! Mebee lateurrz!!!


Hope so you big tease...

How's it going pervs? 

I'm higher than Jesus right now. Trying to knock myself out so I can sleep.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Send this man a nude now!!


Yeah send this man a nude!!! Whatever just tryin to keep this thread going but i can stop?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Yeah send this man a nude!!! Whatever just tryin to keep this thread going but i can stop?


Oh take out your tampon and stay awhile!

We;re just hanging out in here. The nudes will happen, when they happen. 

Here's a more pg shot - but I diddled it with my iRection and my bewbs look good.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh take out your tampon and stay awhile!
> 
> We;re just hanging out in here. The nudes will happen, when they happen.
> 
> ...


oh ok thanx for the reminder i was so clueless now it'll be so much easier!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's my hot friend from tree planting. I have cute friends.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh take out your tampon and stay awhile!
> 
> We;re just hanging out in here. The nudes will happen, when they happen.
> 
> ...


u have an actresses face Yessica. very anitmated. u could get into american tv hella quick, they love some canadians


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh take out your tampon and stay awhile!
> 
> We;re just hanging out in here. The nudes will happen, when they happen.
> 
> ...


What if....?

The job you're applying for discovered this thrad...

What kind of job did you apply for?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> What if....?
> 
> The job you're applying for discovered this thrad...
> 
> What kind of job did you apply for?


Head Cock tease.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)

reasons to save (some) pictures for a private conversation. lol


https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-on-your-nightstand.868427/#post-11528070


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> reasons to save (some) pictures for a private conversation. lol
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-on-your-nightstand.868427/#post-11528070


Why does he have a crush on you right now?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Why does he have a crush on you right now?


I've had him on ignore for two weeks until now, so his adoration is evident. hopefully it subsides soon.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## botanist95 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3401304 View attachment 3401305 View attachment 3401306 View attachment 3401307 View attachment 3401308 View attachment 3401310


Thought you said it just happens? Dont seem to see anything? hmmm


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey @mr sunshine ! Any idea how to get that poop farts person banned? I don't like him. Bitchy little fuck. 

(him not you, obvi)


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh maybe they're gone! Morning!!! Having my morning coffee and getting prepped for the job interview!!!!



botanist95 said:


> Thought you said it just happens? Dont seem to see anything? hmmm


Alas, on the internet (as in life) the vagina has ALL THE POWER! hahaha


----------



## ebgood (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3401304 View attachment 3401305 View attachment 3401306 View attachment 3401307 View attachment 3401308 View attachment 3401310


I posted.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh maybe they're gone! Morning!!! Having my morning coffee and getting prepped for the job interview!!!!


Good luck gurl!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

ebgood said:


> I posted.


YOU DID! 

I'm a little wary to post until I get this sock problem under control...

Its too much of a creepy weirdo. Already posted my thong shots in random threads. 

Fun ruiner that one it. Snake = Sheena = poop farts = captain piss


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 22, 2015)

For science purposes...

...it's a good idea to build up a tan slowly!! Even though I get a tan easily, my skin hasn't seen the sun since October. 

Taken yesterday and it's raining today!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh maybe they're gone! Morning!!! Having my morning coffee and getting prepped for the job interview!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, on the internet (as in life) the vagina has ALL THE POWER! hahaha


Good luck with the job interview, hope you get it!

I had coffee on the street earlier with my dog walking friend. It's become gloomy now though!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> For science purposes...
> 
> ...it's a good idea to build up a tan slowly!! Even though I get a tan easily, my skin hasn't seen the sun since October.
> 
> Taken yesterday and it's raining today!!


Oh my GAwd I could NOT be more JEALOUS of you!!!

It fucking snowing here!! Why do I live in thunder bay!???


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh my GAwd I could NOT be more JEALOUS of you!!!
> 
> It fucking snowing here!! Why do I live in thunder bay!???


Yes but it's probably shit in London right now, hence one of the reasons I left!! 
Going gym in a bit, got literally a matter of weeks before its beach weather daily.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3401304 View attachment 3401305 View attachment 3401306 View attachment 3401307 View attachment 3401308 View attachment 3401310


Today is Wednesday.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Today is Wednesday.


 

hahaha, love you!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Today is Wednesday.


Yea... whipem out wednesday!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 22, 2015)

miss J said:


> Smoking a bowl of bubblegum. What you smokin?


Mostly sativa hybrids. lemony jack the ripper today


----------

